# Air vent removal



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

I've just noticed that the drivers side air vent on the dash has been installed upside down.The cut out in the bezel is at the bottom when vent is closed where all the others are at the top, also it will not point down as far as the others but it will point further up.
Its one of those small things that are not really noticeable but its bugging me cos I know its wrong.
I managed to remove the bezel easily enough but cannot remove or turn the slatted middle bit.
Does anyone know how to do this.
Any help would be very appreciated


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Take it back to where you bought the car from and ask for an explanation, then get them to put it in the correct way.


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

audimad said:


> Take it back to where you bought the car from and ask for an explanation, then get them to put it in the correct way.


The dealer I bought it from did a repair on the dash where the previous owner had glued a piece of velcro. I requested the repair before purchase and they did a superb job.I guess they removed the vent then.
They are 30 miles from me so if it is a simple DIY job to put right it will be easier than returning.If not then it will go back


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just grip it with your finger nails & the whole vent will slide out. May be abit stiff, but its just an interference fit.
Rotate & push back in.
Hoggy.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They just pull out quite easy really


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got a rattle from one of my vents and the dealers tried to fix it twice but it always returns...may have a go at sorting it myself. Rattles drive me nuts!!! :evil:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

The vent control ring needs to be at 45 degrees before removal. Then just a hefty pull is all that's needed.


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Senator said:


> The vent control ring needs to be at 45 degrees before removal. Then just a hefty pull is all that's needed.


Do you mean half open? Does the bezel (ring) and the innards come out as one?


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Job done.Just need to go to A & E now to get fingernails re-attached. Now I can D.I.P (Drive in Peace).
Thank you all for the assistance


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> I've got a rattle from one of my vents and the dealers tried to fix it twice but it always returns...may have a go at sorting it myself. Rattles drive me nuts!!! :evil:


I've got more rattles than Mothercare!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

mrlossy said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a rattle from one of my vents and the dealers tried to fix it twice but it always returns...may have a go at sorting it myself. Rattles drive me nuts!!! :evil:
> ...


Audi apparently took my dash off and lubricated all the parts last time it was in and that seemed to do the job for the dash rattles. The vent has been replaced once and looked at twice.

Yesterday I removed the problem vent myself (surprisingly easy with a firm pull) .. using WD40 (not sure if that's the best thing to use but hey) I sprayed the whole thing (internally only) shook off the excess and replaced. My drive to work was lovely and rattle free....until the next one appears :evil:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I really dont understand why there is so many rattles on the TT. I have had a few and they come and go, as soon as you go to the dealer and get them to drive it the squeeks or rattles suddenly stop! its really annoying, I just drown out the noise with a heavy right foot and loud music. 8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I really dont understand why there is so many rattles on the TT. I have had a few and they come and go, as soon as you go to the dealer and get them to drive it the squeeks or rattles suddenly stop! its really annoying, I just drown out the noise with a heavy right foot and loud music. 8)


19's and sports suspension doesn't help my cause - there's always a price to pay. But yes - adopting the loud music is a good way to disguise....then inbetween tracks all you hear is squeak ..rattle.. :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi folks, I've been experimenting with setting up a vent mount for a sat nav, and despite being really careful I've found that one of the clicks I heard wasn't the mount's clips, but one of the fins on the vent. It's the bottom one. It's not broken but has come unclipped it seems from the central metal bar that tilts them up/down. I tried rotating the vent to the half way position and pulling it out but it wouldn't budge and my fingernails weren't appreciating being bent 

If I can get it out via some other means, does anyone know if the gubbins inside can be easily got at in order to try and resecure the disconnected piece? I've tried manipulating the little metal bar from the front but I don't want to unclip it from any others and can't get the positioning anywhere near right to resecure it. Really cheesed off  Better still, does anyone have access to Audi documentation? I'd like to know what they have on dismantling these 

Although vent mounts are a cool solution to having a sucker on the windscreen, they're actually a pain to use. The clips are very strong, which I took as a cue for great care in the first place. I don't envisage that removing such a mounting every time you leave the car is at all practical now, so would recommend against them


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I posted the following some time ago:

First turn the outer ring fully anti-clockwise and then turn it 45 degrees clockwise. That puts the gearing inside the vent in the right position for removal/replacement of the vent. You can then carefully lever between the outer ring and dash to remove it or, as I did, make a removal tool.

This is an old screwdriver with the tip bent over at 90 degrees and the bent over bit shortened to approx 10mm (heat and grinder required). An old metal tent peg or similar would do just as well and be easier to bend.

Just insert the removal tool into the vent going carefully between the vanes. The bent over bit needs to face outwards and about 4.5" to 5" in you should feel the edge of the vent where it is pushed into the hole in the dash. With the tool hooked over that edge pull firmly. Do this at 2/3 points around the circumference of the vent until you can get you fingers around it and pull it fully out.

When replacing it make sure that the outer ring is still in the 45 degrees position and note that there is a peg on one side of the vent that engages with a slot in the dash - it only goes back in one position.

To remove the vent vanes you need to pull out the black plastic ring inside the outer aluminium ring. All the vanes will then be free to fall out but this leaves you access to replace them correctly and replace the black ring.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Could somebody please add pictures and add to the KB please? Great description!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Many thanks for that Brittan - I do vaguely remember reading that now but could only remember the 45 degrees bit when I found this thread. How does the black ring holding the vanes come out? Any particular places to grab etc.? As it's not very thick I imagine it could be quite fragile or easy to snap. (I'm presently wondering if I could just do that bit or whether I'd end up with an unholy mess of vanes scattered on the centre console :lol:

I don't think I've got anything around that I can make such a tool with, but I'll see what I can do this weekend. If I have no luck I'll get my dealer to take fix it up when the car's in next week. If I have any luck I'll see about making some pictures up at the same time. If anyone's got Audi diagrams and info though they'd be good too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Its over 2 years ago but I think I just used a small flat blade screwdriver to remove the black ring, just go gently.

There's no way I would attempt this with the vent in position, it needs to be facing upwards to replace the vanes otherwise - cue unholy mess.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I wondered if that might be the case; I'll go for the full job then! Thanks.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Not got time to read all the posts but yes can be done - I did it on mine, quite simple as they all click in etc.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got it fixed. Rather straight forward, and actually I think it might have been do-able without removing the entire vent as the vent slats are quite securely clipped into place. It is just much easier with you've got it right in front of you rather than up on a dash from an angle though.

I've taken some pictures so will do a "how to" in its own thread soon once I've annotated them.


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

I would be very cautious about the use of WD-40 on plastic parts, especially the vents. You may stink-up the cockpit with that lovely "aroma" longer than you'd like and, although WD-40 states is is safe on plastic, petroleum based products can melt, embrittle or warp PVC and other plastics over long exposure.

After taking my vents out, closer examination of the lubricant seems to indicate Audi is using a clear silicone-based lube similar to white lithium grease but with better adhesion. The problem with WD-40, despite it's legacy, is it's not a lubricant, although that's what everyone uses it for (among other things). It's actually designed as a penetrate and to displace water (*W*ater *D*isplacement) and may actually dissolve the factory lube, making matters worse long term. Best bet, if you can't get Audi to tell you what they use, is to go with a good plastic gear lube, as is used with model cars, since it's plastic friendly.

Frankly, WD-40 is a better solvent and cleaner than a lubricant and there are much better products for lubricating plastic parts that won't attract dirt and dust. Dry White Lube with Teflon, Ultra-Lite Oil, Moly Grease, White Grease with Teflon are all plastic friendly and readily available in most hardware stores. Just make sure whatever you, be sure it's "plastic friendly" and won't degrade at high temperatures; i.e. turn into a liquid in the summer months and run down the inside the vents, dash, etc.


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a couple of links for removing and partially disassembling the vent. Hope these help:





http://www.p3cars.com/vag-install
http://www.p3cars.com/content/pdf/a3tt-vent.pdf

Although not mentioned in the video, set the outer-ring at the 45° position first so the vent gears are out of the way and don't contact the vent hole wall. The vent is "keyed" on the left side so don't attempt to rotate it! It will take some force to get it out, but as long as you pull evenly, there's little risk of damage. Be careful when taking it out as the gears are lubricated with a silicon lube and you don't want to get it on your fingers and smudge it on the dash.

Once out, follow the instruction in the a3tt-vent.pdf. I would recommend not useing a metal pry tool, plastic is best to avoid marring the surface. After the black inner-ring is out of the way, you can pop out the five vent louvers. There is a little metal connecting bar that links them all together, so be careful not to bend it. Remove the two upper and two lower louvers first. As the metal connecting bar is goes through the center of the middle louver you have to remove the center louver last. Note; the upper and lower louvers are not symetrical, so don't mix them up when reinstalling them.

Once finished with re-connecting the louvers, adding a gauge or whatever, it all goes right back the same way it came out. Reset the outer ring to the 45° position, line up the keyway on the left side and use firm but steady pressure to push it back into the vent opening.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hi folks, I've been experimenting with setting up a vent mount for a sat nav, and despite being really careful I've found that one of the clicks I heard wasn't the mount's clips, but one of the fins on the vent. It's the bottom one. It's not broken but has come unclipped it seems from the central metal bar that tilts them up/down.
> 
> If I can get it out via some other means, does anyone know if the gubbins inside can be easily got at in order to try and resecure the disconnected piece? I've tried manipulating the little metal bar from the front but I don't want to unclip it from any others and can't get the positioning anywhere near right to resecure it.


So glad I found this, I have just done the exact thing.

I was trying to install a magnetic mobile phone holder and pushed the rubber part on the lowest fin.
Then as I tried to remove it, it unclipped the fin and has moved the central bar that controls all the fins.

Now the whole vent looks completely f11ck3d and all the fins are out of place, I am proper chessed off - :evil:


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah I did the very same thing although I managed to get the fins to clip back in.

What i did do is open the ash tray and remove the ashtray, this allows me to push the rubber clips of the magnetic holder on to the surrounding of the ashtray and to be honest the phone looks better mounted be the gear stick rather than wobbling about in the air vent


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Or if you're still struggling, check out my Audi TT vent for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Pictures and instructions -

.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Yeah I did the very same thing although I managed to get the fins to clip back in.
> 
> What i did do is open the ash tray and remove the ashtray, this allows me to push the rubber clips of the magnetic holder on to the surrounding of the ashtray and to be honest the phone looks better mounted be the gear stick rather than wobbling about in the air vent


Just got mine in and refitted the vent - 

I am interested in your ashtray mod mate as I still need to mount the iphone.

Any pictures of how it looks would be great 8)


----------

